# Übungsaufgabe MyArrayQueue



## Psyko_michi (25. Jun 2015)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit einer übungsaufgabe kann mir hier eventuell einer helfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus



> Erstellen Sie eine eigene Implementierung MyArrayQueue für den abstrakten Datentyp einer
> Warteschlange (Queue), die für die Speicherung ihrer Einträge analog zur Feldliste ein Array
> verwendet. Dieses Feld soll im Konstruktor MyArrayQueue(int n) mit einer festen Länge n
> erzeugt und später – anders als bei der ArrayList - nicht mehr geändert werden. Die
> ...


----------



## Gucky (25. Jun 2015)

Wo liegt dein Problem und wie viel hast du schon fertig?

Du bist im falschen Unterforum und müsstest in Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Psyko_michi (30. Jun 2015)

Ich habe mit feldern einfach immer meine Probleme bin auch ehrlich der totale noop... das mit dem DOC kram ist nicht das problem aber die Aufgabe ansich =(


----------



## Flown (30. Jun 2015)

Im Grunde genommen brauchst du ein Array, dass du mit n Länge initialisierst. Weiters sollst du das Interface Queue ableiten. Der einzige Kniff den du jetzt bereitstellen musst ist, sind die Zeiger auf den Anfang und das Ende. Schau dir doch mal einen Ringbuffer an.


----------

